# How to destroy carpenter ant nest in a standing dead tree?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You found a nest....or just see ants going up & down ?


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I saw many ants going up and down at night. 
They went up high so I couldn't see where they were going.


----------



## mcgrathpest (Jun 27, 2010)

I would just cut down the dead tree. It's going to cause more trouble in the future anyway. If you did want to just try and get rid of the carpenter ants, then you need to either use a dust or spray to eraticate them. I would use a professional to make sure they are fully gone.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Carpenter ants nest in mature trees, as well as many other places and situations. Cutting the tree down prior to treating could cause problems in your house, or not. No way to predict. Search/look at pest control suppliers or companies that retail to do-it-yourselfers and look for Termidor or Phantom concentrate. Not sure if either is available to un-licensed operators, depends on state law, company policies, etc. Use either one as a water-based spray at the base of the tree and go up 5-6 feet or so. Both are non-repellent, meaning the ants won't know that it is there. They will continue business as usual until the colony is eliminated. Could take several weeks-if still active, apply again. Treat perimeter of house, where foundation meets soil with same as a prevent. If you need/want a pro, call and ask if they use Termidor. Keep calling till you find one. Also check Termidorhome.com


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks.


----------



## HICjim (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi,

I was an Inspector for one of the country's largest pest control companies in 2 states for years. I designed the programs that the service guys and gals followed. 
Dropping that dead tree full of Carpenter Ants is almost a SURE BET that they'll flock to the closest cover..........Your home. What you DON'T want to happen is chasing all those fleeing insects around with your sprayer, and spraying everything in sight!

What you DO WANT is this: Imagine the location of the ant's epicenter as the "Bulls-Eye" of a target. Work your way from the outer rings towards the bulls-eye. That way, when they scatter everywhere (and they will), you'll have nothing to do but relax and know you've already put down an effective barrier between them and you.

When you mix your products, PLEASE remember that the label rate is THE LAW, and for good reason! Mixing too strong will not kill them any more dead or any faster for that matter, but it does have serious consequences to their wildlife that eats those dead ants, and everything that eats them as well!!!! 

If I were you, I'd eliminate the ants BEFORE dropping that old dead tree.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

HICjim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was an Inspector for one of the country's largest pest control companies in 2 states for years. I designed the programs that the service guys and gals followed.
> Dropping that dead tree full of Carpenter Ants is almost a SURE BET that they'll flock to the closest cover..........Your home. What you DON'T want to happen is chasing all those fleeing insects around with your sprayer, and spraying everything in sight!
> ...


Good advice.


----------

